# Your dogs food--where do you buy it?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I see so many great sounding dog foods talked about on this forum that I haven't seen for sale.

Could you please post the type of food you feed and where you buy it?

Thanks


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm feeding Nature's Logic, the venison version.

I buy it where I train with my dogs.

I'm really pleased with the food.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

James Wellbeloved (Turkey and Lamb with Rice - Kibbles)

I buy it from our local pet shop (they order it directly from JWB) because I believe in supporting our community specially little businesses (sadly they are all disappearing!!)

Bit of a long way for you to come though!! :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I shop at a pet health food store when I buy kibble


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*well*

I am buying canidae and I love to go to Bowman's in westminster to buy all of rachel's things!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Just switched to Canidae and buy it at: 

Welcome to PET SUPPLIES "PLUS"

This is my favorite pet store....


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

I buy Innova & it's only carried in 3 locations in town. Two locations are groomers & the other is a pet food delivery service (which delivers for the same price as buying in the store).

Jody


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Rachel's Mom said:


> I am buying canidae and I love to go to Bowman's in westminster to buy all of rachel's things!


Hey...I shop there too! When I do make the trip to Bowman's I stock up. Canidae for the young ones, Pinnacle Trout for the overweight ones, and EVO for the active ones. I also purchase about 20 tubes of Bravo Raw in various flavors. Great store!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We use Canidae, DH brings it home from Ca, from a feed and seed out there. Usually 10 bags at a time....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Now I understand why I couldn't obtain the foods many describe here....the stores don't exist in my area. I'm going to look at the online recommendation to see what's there.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh...the online "store" isn't a place one can order from and have things shipped, so it's not an option for me as we have no Pet Supplies Plus store around here.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

We have a holistic store,4miles away from the house,it's a great little place.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Chicken Soup for the Dog lovers Soul - Pet Supplies Plus, also available on line.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I do Pro Plan that I get at PetsMart and then PMI Which is Purina Mills Inc which I buy at the local ranch supply store.

Hooch


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I use Canidae. I buy it in bulk from PetPointe. They deliever if you purchase five bags at a time. With three dogs, 200 pounds does not last that terribly long.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i used to feed Rosco Nutro Natural Choice which i was able to get at Petco....

just bought a bag of Canidae today *yaaaaay* 

actually, theres only TWO places that sell Canidae in my area. The first place that's like 5 minutes from my house is the nastiest place i've ever walked into....so i decided the 30 minute drive to Solomon's Island is WELL worth it! The place is called Clipper's Canine Cafe. They actually sell Wellness and Innova too...all the good brands that no big pet store carries.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

The HOnest Kitchen Embark and Force Varieties, CAnidae and Timberwolf Organics (various varieties) - I buy it all at Alpha Nutrition


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I buy Canidae at a little mom-and-pop garden center not too far from here. I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep getting it there, though. They are convinced I'm nuts because Wilson has a carseat harness, plus I'm real picky about the treats he gets. A couple of weeks ago was the last straw, though. The owner looked at me and said, "Ma'am, it's just a dog, and he'll be gone in 10 or 15 years no matter what you feed him. And, you know, these fancy breeds tend to die younger than mutts, anyway." I'm thinking the extra 30 mile drive and $2/bag might be worth it not to have to put up with this!


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

*Dog Food*

I buy Canidae Lamb and Rice, having switched from Nutro's Lamb and Rice. Canidae is an excellent dog food with very good ingredients. To buy Canidae, I have to drive over 20 miles from Tennessee to Saddle Rack feed store in Elkmont Alabama. Well worth going the extra miles as my Golden's ears cleared after going with the Canidae. The Golden and my other dog both eat the Canidae real well and they actually eat less.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> I buy Canidae at a little mom-and-pop garden center not too far from here. I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep getting it there, though. They are convinced I'm nuts because Wilson has a carseat harness, plus I'm real picky about the treats he gets. A couple of weeks ago was the last straw, though. The owner looked at me and said, "Ma'am, it's just a dog, and he'll be gone in 10 or 15 years no matter what you feed him. And, you know, these fancy breeds tend to die younger than mutts, anyway." I'm thinking the extra 30 mile drive and $2/bag might be worth it not to have to put up with this!


What do they sell the food for if they think it's odd for someone to buy it!
Cheesh


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I buy mine online as it is free delivery...it is called fish4dogs


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> The HOnest Kitchen Embark and Force Varieties, CAnidae and Timberwolf Organics (various varieties) - I buy it all at Alpha Nutrition


I purchase my Salmon Oil from Alpha Nutrition. A very reliable online store! I can't say enough about this place...good prices and great service!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes!*



DelmarvaGold said:


> Hey...I shop there too! When I do make the trip to Bowman's I stock up. Canidae for the young ones, Pinnacle Trout for the overweight ones, and EVO for the active ones. I also purchase about 20 tubes of Bravo Raw in various flavors. Great store!


 
I absolutely love going to bowman's, a bit of a trek from pikesville but I love it!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I buy mine online as it is free delivery...it is called fish4dogs


I looked at the site, too bad I am not in their shipping area as it looks like a great company


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> The HOnest Kitchen Embark and Force Varieties, CAnidae and Timberwolf Organics (various varieties) - I buy it all at Alpha Nutrition


Thank you. What a great variety of good foods. I see they are about to change their name to Doggiefood.com


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Kode's PMI is bought at Gruelers. He is doing a switch-over now which was also bought at Gruelers. He's moved onto EVO. 

Gruelers carries about every dog food imaginable, or darn close. lol It's a farm, pet supply type of store.


Kody


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I purchase my Salmon Oil from Alpha Nutrition. A very reliable online store! I can't say enough about this place...good prices and great service!


I agree and get mine there as well....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Any ideas why stores like Target don't carry these high end brands of dog food? I have a 45 min. drive to the nearest place that sells Nutro, and I have no idea where to get Canidae around here...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Try this place and see if there are any stores closer to you.

The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Any ideas why stores like Target don't carry these high end brands of dog food? I have a 45 min. drive to the nearest place that sells Nutro, and I have no idea where to get Canidae around here...


We get our Nutro from Petsmart..... I don't know if you have one near you but I know that Petco carries it too.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I buy Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Duck and Potato. We usually get it at Pet Supplies Plus; it's about $40 for 30 lbs. (Just got back from buying a new bag actually)


----------



## Rachael (Feb 26, 2007)

ty823 said:


> Any ideas why stores like Target don't carry these high end brands of dog food? I have a 45 min. drive to the nearest place that sells Nutro, and I have no idea where to get Canidae around here...


Tractor Supply carries Nutro. Also, if you go to Canidae.com they have a store locator, for the area you live in. Think you would put in your zip code and the stores will be listed for your area.


----------

